# Post Neutering Incision Questions (with graphic photo).



## danimac (Jul 18, 2010)

I had my 10 month old Brussels Griffon Oscar neutered 2 days ago.
He has been wearing a cone and being very good about not trying to lick the incision until this afternoon.
His incision is slightly red and it seems to be sore for him to sit on his bottom and he has been sitting on his side.
I tried to look up photos of what the incision should look like but I could't find much. His incision isn't in a straight line up and down (like all the photos that I could find).
He doesn't have any discharge around the wound and it hasn't bled at all.
Does his incision look normal to all of you? Does it look infected or botched?
I am sure I am overreacting and he is fine but I am a first time pup mom and am concerned.
Thanks for the help/advice!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

It's not a tidy incision, but it doesn't look infected. Right now it looks pretty normal for a 2-day-old incision. Just keep an eye on it and if you have any questions, call your vet. They'll tell you what's normal and what's not.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

looks normal to me as well


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Willowy said:


> It's not a tidy incision


I like your choice of words 

The surgery site itself looks fine and doesn't appear to be infected. Though I've never seen a scrotum that looked that black and shrived, was it that color before the surgery? Anyhow if your concerned you should be able to take him back in to the ve and have them take a look at the surgery site.


----------

